# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Για θέματα που αφορούν όλα τα είδη κατοικίδιων πτηνών >  Φάρμακα ευρέως φάσματος

## χρηστος

υπάρχουν φάρμακα για όλες τις ασθένειες και αν μπορώ να τα χρησιμοποιήσω προληπτικά σε όλα μου τα πουλιά

----------


## xXx

...για όλες τις ασθένεις?δηλαδή θέλεις να πεις αν υπάρχει ένα φάρμακο να το δίνεις και να καταπολεμά παράλληλα όλες μαζί τις υπάρχουσες ασθένειες στα πουλιά??...αν εννοείς αυτό δεν υπάρχει δυστυχώς...όσο για το θέμα της πρόληψης οι απόψεις διίστανται Χρήστο

----------


## χρηστος

δεν λέω  για φάρμακα για όλες τις ασθένειες αλλά 1 φάρμακο που να καταπολεμά πχ τα γαστρεντερικά προβλήματα ή ένα άλλο για τα πνευμονολογικά

----------


## jk21

ΧΡΗΣΤΟ οι ασθενειες στα πτηνα οφειλονται ειτε σε βακτηρια (μικροβια ->  σαλμονελλα ,e-colli ,μυκοπλασμα ,ορνιθωση κλπ) ,ειτε σε παρασιτα (κοκκιδια ,σκουληκια,τριχομοναδες ,giardia κλπ) ,ειτε σε μυκητες (ασπεργιλλωση ,καντιντιαση ,megabacteria κλπ ) ειτε σε ιους (παραμυξοιοι ,ευλογια κλπ ) 


οι ιοι δεν αντιμετωπιζονται με καποιο φαρμακο παρα μονο με εμβολια που και αυτα ειναι δυσευρετα στη χωρα μας.ισως καποια βοτανα ή αλλα φαρμακα της ομοιοπαθητικης που ενισχυουν το ανοσοποιητικο συστημα του οργανισμου των πουλιων να εχουν καποια προληπτικη και οχι ιαματικη δραση αλλα δεν υπαρχει κατι εγκυρο αυτη τη στιγμη.

τα μικροβια αντιμετωπιζονται με αντιβιωσεις.ομως οχι προληπτικα αφου η δραση μιας αντιβιωσης δεν ξεπερνα παρα λιγες μονο μερες μετα το τελος της χορηγησης της.αντιθετα η συχνη χρηση αντιβιωσεων για κακως εννοοουμενη προληπτικη χρηση δημιουργει κινδυνο μυκητιασιακων λοιμωξεων λογω της καταστροφης της καλων βακτηριων του εντερου απο τις αντιβιωσεις που δεν ξερουν αν επιλεγουν στην δραση τους καλα(γαλακτοβακιλλους ) και κακα βακτηρια .με την καταστροφη αυτη διαταρασσεται η ισορροπια στο γαστρεντερικο πχ το ph και οι μυκητες βρισκουν χωρο να αναπτυχθουν.Αρα με αντιβιωσεις σε καμμια περιπτωση δεν κανουμε προληψη !!!!

οι μυκητες καταπολεμουνται με αντιμυκητισιακες ουσιες με γνωστοτερες στα πουλια οπως καναρινια ,παπαγαλους κλπ την νυστατινη και την αμφοτερακυνη.ειναι ουσιες που αν δοθουν  μια φορα σε μια χρονια και σε σωστη δοση δεν δημιουργουν προβλημα αλλα οχι με παρατεταμενη χρηση γιατι τοτε αντι να μειωσουν αυξανουν τους μυκητες.

επισης υπαρχουν για τα εσωπαρασιτα αν  μιλαμε για τα σκοπυληκια  ειδικα σκευασματα που μπορουνε να δινονται σε αραια διαστηματα αλλα ειναι φαρμακα που δεν παυουνε να ειναι στην ουσια δηλητηρια σε μικρες δοσεις και αν μπορουμε να δημιουργουμε τις συνθηκες να μην ειναι αναγκαια ειναι οτι καλυτερο για τα πουλια και τον οργανισμο τους.οι ερευνες που εχουν γινει ειναι κυριως σε κοτες και δεν ξερουμε τι επιδραση μπορει να εχουν στη γονιμοτητα αλλα και στους νεοσσους αν δινονται σε περιοδους κοντινες στην αναπαραγωγη.Αν μιλαμε για κοκκιδια υπαρχουν σκευασματα κοκκιδιοστατικα που δεν ειναι τιποτα απο καποια παλια κατηγορια αντιβιωσεων (σουλφοναμιδες) με ολα τα αρνητικα που ειπα απο την τακτικη χορηγηση τους.δινονται συχνα στις κοτες αλλα αυτα ειναι πουλια που ειναι προορισμενα να ζησουν μονο λιγους μηνες και δεν υπολογιζονται οι αρνητικες μεσοπροσθεσμες επιπτωσεις απο μυκητιασιασεις και αλλα προβληματα .απο τη στιγμη που σταματαμε τη χρηση κοκκιδιοστατικων πολυ συντομα ,ειδικα αν οι συνθηκες αναπτυξης των κοκκιδιων συνεχιζουν να υπαρχουν ,συντομα τα κοκκιδια επαναπτυσσονται.μπορει μετα απο καποια ηλικια τα πουλια να αναπτυσουν μια σχετικη ανοσια σε αυτα ομως παραμενουν πηγες μολυνσης μεσω των κοπρανων για τα υπολοιπα.τα κοκκιδιοκτονα (ναι υπαρχουν 1-2 τετοιες ουσιες ) νεκρωνουν τα κοκκιδια αλλα δεν μπορουν να δινονται στα πουλια προληπτικα και συχνα (αφου τα κοκκιδια σαν παρασιτα υπαρχουν και αν οι συνθηκες το επιτρεπουν ξανααυξανουν σε παθογονα κλιμακα ) γιατι αν δεν υπηρχε προβλημα δεν θα επελεγαν και στις κοτες να μην τα δινουν συνεχως παρα να δινουν πιο συχνα κοκκιδιοστατικα και μονο αν εχουμε εντονη προσβολη να δινουμε κοκκιδιοκτονα.


ειτε ομως για καποιες ασθενειες ειναι εντελως λαθος η προληπτικη χρηση φαρμακων ,ειτε για καποια μονο αν γινεται 1-2 φορες το χρονο (πχ σκουληκια ) καλα ειναι να μην καταπονουμε τα πουλια αν μπορουμε να κανουμε προληψη ειτε μεσω της συχνης καθαριοτητας,ειτε μεσω τηρησης καραντινας σε νεοεισερχομενα πουλια στην εκτροφη ,ειτε δινοντας τροφες φυτικες -φυσικες που εχουν υπαρξει ερευνες οτι εχουν αν οχι κατασταλτικη δραση ,σιγουρα ομως προληπτικη δραση αν γινεται τακτικη χρηση τους.

εδω θα διαβασεις τι εννοω

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...BD%CF%8E%CE%BD


http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...84%CE%BF%CF%85


επισης η χρηση βιολογικου (μονο ) μηλοξυδου σε μικρες δοσεις στο νερο των πουλιων  
αλλα και η χρηση προβιοτικων σκευασματων 
http://jk21.yooblog.gr/2009/02/16/%C...%CE%B1-%CF%84/

ή και του φυσικου προβιοτικου κεφιρ
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...C%CE%B1%CF%82&

βοηθουν σημαντικα στην προληψη (ειδικα απο κινδυνο μυκητισιακων λοιμωξεων )

----------


## jk21

αν μιλας για καταπολεμιση υπαρχουσας λοιμωξης για μικροβια υπαρχουν αντιβιοτικα ευρεου φασματος που εχουν ομως χασει τη δραστικοτητα τους γιατι αρκετα μικροβια εχουν αναπτυξει ανθεκτικα στελεχη σε αυτα.στο χωρο των πτηνων τετοια ειναι οι τετρακυκλινες (διαφορα ειδη ) που εχει νοημα να δινονται γιατι ειναι καποιες φορες δραστικες αλλα μετα απο καλλιεργεια κοπρανων ή πτυελων για ανιχνευση του μικροβιου και της ευαισθησιας των διαφορων αντιβιωσεων πανω του.υπαρχουν και καποια πολυ πιο ισχυρα αλλα αυτα πρεπει να δινονται μονο σαν εσχατη λυση γιατι αλλιως θα αναπτυξουν και σε αυτα ανθεκτικα στελεχη τα μικροβια και δεν θα υπαρχει αλλο οπλο.τα συγκεκριμενα ειναι δυστυχως και πιο δραστικα εναντιον των καλων βακτηριων του εντερου και χρειαζονται σιγουρα χρηση προβιοτικου μετα τη χορηγηση τους .

συγκεκριμενα φαρμακα για καθε περιπτωση θα βρεις εδω
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/forumdi...B1%CE%BD%CE%B1

ενω πληροφοριες για τις ουσιες που λενε οτι εχουν εδω

http://www.virbac.gr/p-virbacgrpubgr...icroviakaN.pdf

http://www.virbac.gr/p-virbacgrpubgr...ARASITIKAN.pdf


αν μας ρωτησεις για καποιο συγκεκριμενο θα σου πουμε περισσοτερα  .εδω μπορεις να βρεις πολλα απο αυτα αλλα προσοχη! σωστη χρηση

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...B7%CE%BD%CE%AC

----------


## χρηστος

το πρώτο φάρμακο από εδώ http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...B7%CE%BD%CE%AC  νομίζω είναι ότι πρέπει

----------


## jk21

το λινκ δεν ανοιγει....

οταν το ξαναανεβασεις και δω πιο λες για ποιο λογο θες να το χρησιμοποησεις αυτο; εχεις καποιο προβλημα;

----------


## χρηστος

απο εδω http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...B7%CE%BD%CE%AC το πρώτο το θέλω για πρόληψη

----------


## Niva2gr

Ορίστε το λινκ:
http://tinyurl.com/395dob6

----------


## jk21

χρηστο αν διαβασεις καλα τι ειδους φαμακο ειναι (αντιβιωση και μαλιστα ειδος τετρακυκλινης  ->χλωροτετρακυκλινη   http://www.beaphar.nl/data/styleit/f...tricycline.pdf  ) και συγχρονως προσεξες τι γραφω περι προληπτικης χρησης αντιβιωσεων (ειναι η κατηγορια φαρμακων στην οποια απο την αρχη και με απολυτοτητα ειμαι καθετα αντιθετος  ) τοτε η απαντηση ειναι σαφης.οχι προληπτικη χρηση του φαρμακου που λες.προληπτικη ειναι η χρηση του οταν το δινουμε χωρις το πουλι να εχει καποια συμπτωματα .οταν θα το χρειαστεις γιατι θα εχει καποιο προβλημα το πουλι ,τα μικροβια επειδη θα το εχουν συνηθισει απο την προληπτικη χρηση ,δεν θα μπορουν να αντιμετωπιστουν με αυτο.θα εχουν πια ανθεκτικα στελεχη .αν μιλαμε τωρα για χρηση του σε περιπτωση προβληματος απο μικροβιο  ή πιθανου προβληματος απο μικροβιο αφου χωρις ιατρικη γνωματευση σιγουρια δεν υπαρχει (ακομα και τοτε χωρις καλλιεργειες τα πραγματα ειναι ασαφη ) τα πραγματα εχουν ως εξης :

η χλωροτετρακυκλινη οπως και οι υπολοιπες τετρακυκλινες αν και ειναι ευρεου φασματος αντιβιοτικα (εχουν δηλαδη τροπο δρασης που ειναι καταλληλος για ευρυ φασμα μικροβιων ) εχουν χασει τη δραστικοτητα τους απο την κακως νοοουμενη συχνη και προληπτικη χρηση στο παρελθον .μονο μια απο αυτες η δοξυκυκλινη καπως νεοτερη εχει θεωρητικα μεγαλυτερη δραστικοτητα.στο πια μικροβια και πως εχει επιδραση μια αντιβιωση σε καποιο πουλι μπορει να βρεθει μονο με καλλιεργεια και αντιβιογραμμα στο συγκεκριμενο μικροβιο σε σχεση με καποιο συνολο αντιβιοτικων ουσιων.για να καταλαβεις πως γινεται στους ανθρωπους σε μια ουρολοιμωξη.αν δωσουμε τυχαια μια τετοια αντιβιωση (τετρακυκλινη) μπορει να ειναι δραστικη ,μπορει οχι ,το προβλημα να επιδεινωθει και να πρεπει να δωσουμε μια πιο ισχυρη και πιο σιγουρη (ακομα και αυτες οχι παντα δυστυχως τωρα πια ) σε στιγμη που μπορει ηδη να ειναι αργα και ο οργανισμος να εχει ηδη καταπονηθει.ομως μετα απο αντιβιογραμμα που θα διαπιστωθει η δραστικοτητα καποιας τετοιας τετρακυκλινης σαφως και θα την επιλεξουμε απο καποια πιο ισχυρη ,ειτε γιατι η πιο ισχυρη χτυπαει περισσοτερο και τα καλα βακτηρια(γαλακτοβακιλλους ) ειτε γιατι δεν θελουμε για ευκολα μικροβια να κανουμε χρηση των τελευταιων οπλων που εχουμε (ισχυρες αντιβιοτικες ουσιες οπως οι κινολονες ) και να οδηγησουμε τα μικροβια στην αντοχη τους απεναντι σε αυτες στην πορεια.η αναφορα συγκεκριμενων σκευασματων σε ολα αυτα που σου ειπα θα ηταν κατι ευκολο για μενα αλλα δεν το κανω για να μην παρεξηγηθω .τα σκευασματα υπαρχουν στον καταλογο και μπορεις να τα δεις αν το ψαξεις.

σαν γενικο συμπερασμα : ηπια αντιβιωση θα εδινα χωρις οδηγια γιατρου μονο σε ηπια λοιμωξη πχ κρυολογημα πουλιου οπου το πουλι φαινεται οτι δεν ειναι σε βαρια κατασταση.στο γαστρεντερικο (διαρροιες κλπ) δεν θα εδινα γιατι οι λοιμωξεις οταν δινουν συμπτωματα ειναι ηδη προχωρημενες και δεν ειναι καν σιγουρο οτι ειναι μικροβια αλλα ισως και μυκητες ή ενδοπαρασιτα που εχουν αλλα φαρμακα.εκει το σωστο ειναι η καλλιεργεια και το αντιβιογραμμα απο γιατρους.σε διαφορετικη περιπτωση μη τετοιας δυνατοτητας γνωριζοντας οτι ρισκαρουμε με δικια μας ευθυνη ,αξιολογουμε τα περιττωματα και αναλογα με την εμφανιση τους  χορηγουμε ειτε καποια πιο δραστικη αντιβιωση  ,ειτε συνδιασμο πιο ηπιων (υπαρχουν τετοια ετοιμα σκευασματα πχ τριμεθοπριμης με καποια σουλφοναμιδη που συνεργατικα γινονται πιο ισχυρες ) που εχουν πιο πολλες πιθανοτητες επιτυχιας.ομως εχουν και πιο μεγαλη πιθανοτητα να κανουν κακο στα καλα βακτηρια (γαλακτοβακιλλους) αφου ειναι πιο ισχυρες και να δωσουν χωρο σε τυχον μυκητισιακη λοιμωξη που την περασαμε για μικροβιακη να γιγαντωθει με μεγαλυτερο ρυθμο.σε σοβαρες λοιμωξεις του αναπνευτικου που το πουλι ειναι σε βαρια κατασταση ή σε συνθετο προβλημα αναπνευστικου και γαστρεντερικου δινουμε ισχυρη αντιβιωτικη ουσια ή συνδιασμο τετρακυκλινης με την ειδικευμενη στο αναπνευστικο τυλοσινη (αν το προβλημα ομως δημιουργηθηκε σιγα σιγα και οχι αποτομα αρχιζουμε να φοβομαστε και για μυκητα -ασπεργιλλο που δυστυχως τα αντιβιοτικα τον βοηθουν παρα τον καταπολεμου .εκει θελει νυστατινη αντιμυκητισιακο.σε μολυνσεις (σοβαρες πληγες στο δερμα) του αιματος κανουμε αμεσα χορηγηση της πιο ισχυρης αντιβιοτικης ουσιας (κινολονη ) που οταν χρειασθει δεν εχω κανενα κολλημα (μονο σε αυτη την περιπτωση ) να συστησω ανεπιφυλακτα συγκεκριμενο σκευασμα



χρηστο αυτα δεν τα εγραψα μονο σε σενα (θα μπορουσα να σου απαντησω πολυ πιο συντομα σε οτι ρωτησες ,αλλα για να υπαρχουν ,να ξερουμε οτι η χρηση φαρμακων δεν ειναι κατι που μπορει να κανουμε με ελαφρη καρδια.προσανατολισου σε προληψη με καθαριοτητα και φυτικα σκευασματα !

----------


## χρηστος

το φάρμακο το θέλω γιατί όλα τα πουλιά μου εκτός από τούς παπαγάλους είναι νωχελικά και κουρνιάζουν συνέχεια

----------


## jk21

χρηστο οι αιτιες μπορει να ειναι διαφορες.ειδικα απο τη στιγμη που υπαρχει κινδυνος για αρκετα πουλια (ακομα και ενα να ηταν ψυχουλα ειναι και αυτη! ) εγω θα πηγαινα σε γιατρο .απο κει και περα πες μας ποσο καιρο εχει που εμφανιστηκε το προβλημα ,αν εμφανιστηκε αποτομα ή σιγα σιγα,δωσε φωτο απο τις κουτσουλιες,περιεγραψε αν τρωνε ,με τι ρυθμο ,αν ειναι αδυνατα ή παχια (φωτο ) και αν στην  κοιλια υπαρχουν εμφανως διεσταλμενα εντερα ,τι διατροφη κανεις και κυριως αν εχεις αλλαξει τον τελευταιο καιρο (οχι απαραιτητα σε ειδος αλλα σε καινουργια αγορασμενη ποσοτητα) ,αν εμεινε (ολοι λαθη κανουμε ,εγω αφησα περυσι πριν 1μισυ χρονο πουλακια χωρις νερο για μια μερα...) κατι που αλλοιωνεται στο κλουβι για παραπανω διαστημα(πχ αυγο ή νερο που ειχε βρωμισει ) και αν  τα πουλακια εχουν δυνατοτητα να τρωνε απο τον πατο του κλουβιου.περιμενουμε φωτο του κατω μερους καποιων πουλιων και των κουτσουλιων τους.θα τα πουμε αργοτερα γιατι αυτη τη στιγμη δεν εχω χρονο.καλημερα!

----------


## χρηστος

εμφανίστηκε σιγά σιγά ξεκίνησε από τα μικρά ζεμπράκι μετά  πήγε στα καναρίνια μου και στις 1 καρδερίνα και των 1 φλώρο η τροφή είναι  για τα ζεμπρακια των καναρινιών και των άγριων είναι τής versele laga η μόνη αλλαγή στις τροφές ήταν ότι έβαλα ξεφλουδισμένο και ολόκληρο ηλιόσπορο στα άγρια πουλιά τρώνε κανονικά με μεγάλη όρεξη πίνουν νερό καθαρό το αλλάζω ανά 2 μέρες τα πουλια δεν είναι παχιά αλλά ούτε και αδύνατα τα κοίταξα και δεν έχουν πρησμένο συκώτι ούτε έντερα για τις κουτσουλιές θα βάλω χαρτί και μετά φώτο φωτογραφίες από τα πουλιά  θα βάλω σε λίγο αλλά δεν μπορώ να βάλω από τούς φλώρους και τις καρδερίνες

----------


## jk21

αν εχεις σιγα σιγα προβλημα ,τοτε μαλλον εχεις ή μυκητες ή κοκκιδια .η εισαγωγη ιθαγενων στην εκτροφη (ακομα και σε διαφορετικο κλουβι λογω μπερδεματος σκευων πολλες φορες αλλα και των μολυσμενων χεριων μας καθως καθαριζουμε ειναι δεδομενο οτι εισαγει κοκκιδια στην εκτορφη μας που ειναι σε ισορροπια βεβαια (χαμηλες αποικιες ) στα πουλια που προερχονται απο τη φυση .το χρονικο διαστημα μετα την πτεροροια ειτε λογω υγρασιας ειτε λογω καταπονισης και στρεςς ειναι επικινδυνο για τεραστια αυξηση αυτων των πληθυσμων .επισης επειδη τα πουλια στη φυση πινουν νερο πολλες φορες οχι παντα καθαρο εχουν και μικρη ποσοτητα σκουληκιων .στη φυση αυτα ξερουν και βρισκουν τροφες απο ενστικτο που δρουν εναντια.στο κλουβι δεν μπορουν.χωρις να εχω καμμια αποδειξη για το τι προβλημα εχεις ,αν δεν πας σε γιατρο τα πουλακια τοτε να δωσεις baycox 2.5% δυο μερες με διαλυση 3 ml σε ενα λιτρο νερου.η διαλυση να γινει (κρισιμο ) σε γυαλινο σκευος και μετα να το βαλεις στις ποτιστρες.αλλαγη την επομενη με νεο διαλυμα.κατα την διαρκεια της θεραπειας (σε ολα ) δεν θα δωσεις καμμια πολυβιταμινη και καθε μερα θα αλλαζεις υποχρεωτικα το υποστρωμα για 1-2 βδομαδες (κρισιμο ) για να μην εχεις ξαναμολυνση απο ωοκυστες που δεν θα εχουν εξουδετερωθει.μονο baycox ,οχι καποιο αλλο που ειναι κοκκιδιοστατικο.νομιζω και το chevikok ειναι κοκκιδιοκτονο αλλα δεν ειμαι σιγουρος.κανενα αλλο. αν σε 3-4 μερες δεν δεις βελτιωση τοτε να ξεκινησεις nystamycin για μυκητες αλλα μεχρι τοτε θα τα ξαναπουμε.οχι αντιβιωση .τοσες μερες με μικροβιο θα ειχες αρχισει να χανεις πουλια.υπαρχει και η περιπτωση των τριχομονοναδων αν εχεις αναπνευστικα προβληματα ,τροφη που κανουν εμετο ή κουτσουλιες χωρις καθολου το κεντρικο στερεο μερος (επειδη ελαχιστη τροφη κατεβαινει στο στομαχι).ομως ξεκινα για κοκκιδια.αν τα πουλακια γινουν καλα το μονο που θελω για να εχω ησυζη συνειδηση που προσπαθησα να βοηθησω ,ειναι να αφησεις οσα αγριοπουλια απο αυτα που εχεις εχουν γεννηθει στη φυση.αν θα το κανεις θελω ειτε μεσω πμ ειτε μεσω θεματος που θα ανοιξεις να σε καθοδηγησω ωστε να γινει σωστα


* το παραπανω το ειπα γιατι προφανως δεν εχουν δαχτυλιδια και δεν μπορεις εκ των κανονισμων να ανεβασεις φωτο.τωρα ομως θυμηθηκα οτι μεσω επικοινωνιας με τη διαχειρηση το ειχαμε συζητησει.θελω να πιστευω οτι πραγματι ειναι γεννημενα σε κλουβι .φωτο αν θελεις μπορεις να μου στειλεις μεσω πμ (να φαινεται το κατω μερος) .

----------


## χρηστος

το baycox 2.5% που μπορώ να το βρω

----------


## jk21

ισως σε πετσοπαδικα .σιγουρα σε κτηνιατρικα ειδη και σε κτηνιατρεια

----------


## χρηστος

τώρα σωθήκαμε σιγά μην το βρω εδώ που μένω αλλά θα πάρω αύριο σβάρνα όλα τα πετ σοπαδικα και κτηνιατρεία

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> τώρα σωθήκαμε σιγά μην το βρω εδώ που μένω αλλά θα πάρω αύριο σβάρνα όλα τα πετ σοπαδικα και κτηνιατρεία


Κάνε και μια αναζήτηση στο διαδύκτιο για αγορά online. :Icon Confused:

----------


## jk21

σε περιοχες της επαρχιας  αγροτικες που υπαρχουν εκτορφες με κουνελια ,κοτες ,αγελαδες κλπ αποκλειεται να μην βρεις baycox .ρωτα που πουλανε φαρμακα για αυτα.αν βρεις αλλο baycox (για μεγαλυτερα ζωα )και οχι το 2.5% πες μας να σου πω πως θα το αραιωσεις.πηγαινε εν αναγκη βεροια ή σαλονικα .αν δεν βρεις αυτο παρε εστω κοκκιδιοστατικο αλλα να ξερεις  οτι ισως εμφανιστει το  προβλημα ξανα μετα απο καποιο διαστημα

----------


## χρηστος

παιδιά το φάρμακο το βρήκα από εκεί που το αγόρασα μου ΕΙΠΑΝ να βάλω 1 ml φάρμακο σε 1 λίτρο νερό για 2 μέρες 
και τελικά η μια καρδερίνα πέθανε

----------


## jk21

η διαλυση ειναι για πουλια που πινουν νερο 24 ωρες (κοτες) .λαθος σου ειπαν μονο τοσο.αλλα το πουλακι απλα ειχε φτασει στα ορια του δεν ειναι γιατι δεν αρκουσε το φαρμακο.δωσε αμεσως στα υπολοιπα και πες μου αν το πουλακι ειχε μωβ κοιλιτσα.ισως ειναι και ειδος κοκκιδιου (ατοξοπλασμα ) που δρα γρηγορα .αν το εχεις κανε κατι μακαβριο αλλα χρησιμο .ανοιξε τα εντερα και το λαιμο του.να δεις στα πρωτα αν υπαρχουν μικροσκοπικα σκουληκια(σ;ν τριχουλες) ,ή κατι σαν ασπροι οζοι στο λαιμο.τα  κοκκιδια δεν φαινονται.θα το κανεις για το καλο των αλλων πουλιων.αν δεν καταλαβαινεις κατι στειλε μου με πμ φωτο.

η δοση θα το δεις και στο χαρτι λεει για 8 ωρες παροχη νερου οτι ειναι 3ml στο λιτρο

----------


## χρηστος

την διάλυση να την κάνω σε πλαστικό μπουκάλι ?

----------


## χρηστος

και τα πουλιά δεν έχουν μοβ κοιλία

----------


## χρηστος

μπορω να κανω την διαλυση του φαρμακου σε πλαστικο μπουκαλι

----------


## mitsman

θα ηθελα να κανω μια ερωτηση σε ενα θεμα που απο οτι καταλαβα στην αρχη της συζητησης ειναι αμφιλεγομενο!εχω 4 ζευγαρια καναρινια κοινα!ολα ενος ετους πανω κατω!κ 7 μικρα 1 μηνα!Ειναι ολα υγιεστατα!!!
-θα ηθελα λοιπον να ξερω αν πρεπει στα πουλακια μου να κανω καποια προοληπτικη θεραπεια! καποια στιγμη μεσα στον χρονο!καπου εχω ακουσει οτι πρεπει να γινεται 2 φορες τον χρονο!αλλου παλι εχω διαβασει οτι απο την στιγμη που διατροφικα ειναι ολα σωστα με καθαρο νερο κ καθαρα σκευη-κλουβια δεν χρειαζεται τιποτα!ποια ειναι η γνωμη σας!
θα μπορουσαμε να φτιαξουμε ενα πλανο για παραδειγμα οπως στην διατροφη????

----------


## jk21

Δημητρη ειτε μεσα απο τις προηγουμενες σελιδες αυτου του θεματος ειτε σε προσωπικο επιπεδο ,γνωριζεις την καθετα αρνητικη θεση μου συγκεκριμενα ως προς τα αντιβιοτικα και την προληπτικη χρηση τους .μονο σε εγνωσμενο προβλημα μαυρης τελειας σε μωρα απο ζευγαρι της  προηγουμενη αναπαραγωγικης περιοδου θα δεχομουνα μια αγωγη (με οχι οτι να ναι αντιβιοτικο και οχι οτι να ναι αντικοκκιδιακο ) καποιο ασφαλες  διαστημα πριν την νεα αναπαραγωγη  για μη  επηρεασμο στο dna των  νεοσσων απο τα φαρμακα αυτα .για αντιπαρασιτικα ειμαι θετικος για  προληπτικη χρηση ηπιων σκευασματων για εξωπαρασιτα αλλα και σκονης στη φωλια (αν καποιοι εχουν λογο να φοβουνται οπως επαφη της εκτροφης με αγρια πουλια που ερχονται στο χωρο πχ σπουργιτια κλπ ) .για ενδοπαρασιτα αν τηρουνται μετρα υγιεινης ,δινονται τακτικα αντιπαρασιτικα βοτανα και δεν εισαγονται στην εκτροφη αγριοπουλια φορεις τετοιων παρασιτων ,δεν νομιζω ευκολα να εχει καποιος προβλημα.ειδικα αν εχει μικρη εκτροφη και την παρακολουθει.για εναν εκτροφεα οργανωμενο με μεσαια η μεγαλη εκτροφη πιστευω οτι ισως πρεπει να γινεται αποπαρασιτωση παντα με τις οδηγιες ειδικων (ζωοτεχνολογων ,κτηνιατρων) .αλλα και εκεινοι πρεπει να βαζουν σαν προτεραιοτητα την υγιεινη και την χρηση βοτανων σαν βασικη προληψη

----------


## mitsman

ευχαριστω πολυ για την απαντηση!θα ηθελα αν μπορει και θελει καποιος που χρησιμοποιει την λυση της προοληπτικης αγωγης με φαρμακα,να μου πει *τι* χρησιμοποιει και *ποτε*!αν δεν ειναι κοπος μεγαλος και μπορει  να μας εξηγησει τον λογο για τον οποιο εχει διαλεξει αυτην την τακτικη!για να μπορεσουμε αναμεσα σε δυο αναλυτικες απαντησεις τι μας κανει-βολευει να ακολουθησουμε!

----------


## nasososan

> ευχαριστω πολυ για την απαντηση!θα ηθελα αν μπορει και θελει καποιος που χρησιμοποιει την λυση της προοληπτικης αγωγης με φαρμακα,να μου πει *τι* χρησιμοποιει και *ποτε*!αν δεν ειναι κοπος μεγαλος και μπορει  να μας εξηγησει τον λογο για τον οποιο εχει διαλεξει αυτην την τακτικη!για να μπορεσουμε αναμεσα σε δυο αναλυτικες απαντησεις τι μας κανει-βολευει να ακολουθησουμε!


Λοιπόν,μία διευκρύνηση: Δεν χρησιμοποιούμε κανένα σκεύασμα που περιέχει αντιβίωση σαν προληπτικό μέσο,όλα τα μικρόβια και οι μύκητες έχουν την ιδιότητα να δημιουργούν ανθεκτικά στελέχη με τον καιρό και την λαθεμένη δοσολογία...Ακόμη όλες οι αντιβιώσεις είναι ειδικές έναντι σε κάποιες οικογένειες μικροβίων και σε ορισμένα στελέχη μικροβίων.Έτσι η λάθος χρήση μίας αντιβίωσης μπορεί να εξαφανίσει όλη τη φυσιολογική μικροβιακή χλωρίδα,που αποτελεί και την πρώτη γραμμή άμυνας του πτηνού.'Ετσι εξοντώνοντάς την μπορεί να μην επηρεάζει καθόλου το παθογόνο μικρόβιο και απλά να εξαφανίζει τον ανταγωνισμό δίνοντάς του άπλετο χώρο....

Η πρόληψη τώρα, γίνεται  α) Έναντι μικροβίων και μυκήτων κυρίως με καλές συνθήκες υγιεινής και αποφυγή εισόδου των μικροβίων στην εκτροφή(βλέπε καραντίνα στα νέα πουλιά,καραντίνα στα πουλιά μετά τις εκθέσεις,καθάρισμα κλουβιών-σκευών τροφής,καλός αερισμός της εκτροφής)...
                                    β) Έναντι παρασίτων με σκευάσματα αντιπαρασιτικά,είτε μιλάμε για ψύλλους,είτε μιλάμε για ψείρες,είτε μιλάμε για ακάρεα,είτε μιλάμε για σκώληκες,ταινίες κ.ά.
                                    γ) Έναντι ιών με τη χρήση εμβολίων

----------

